# Tampa area housing recommendations



## mavdog32

Space coast guy, moved away for a few years and now I'm coming back to Tampa July 15. I've gone down a few times in the last month or so in an effort to feel out the different areas but I just haven't had time to get everywhere. My requirements arent crazy I don't think, so here goes. ..
Under $400k, not a suburbia type neighborhood....I loosely define this as a place where it would be far outside the norm to find a neighbors car in front of my house, within 20 minutes of someplace I can launch the boat, and ideally an established neighborhood. 

Any advice you all could give would be much appreciated and I'll use it to narrow my search down.


----------



## OED

Riverview/Brandon/Apollo Beach/Ruskin


----------



## Marker10

Avoid areas of Brandon, Riverview and Gibsonton near the Alafia River unless you like your boat or lower unit stolen. Apollo Beach has a lot of development going in currently so be prepared for long drive time to the north side of the county. Ruskin is still the best option for South Shore, but again you share the same drive time concerns. For Old Tampa Bay, look at the Gandy and Macdill areas. Most of the ramps are in the north side of Hillsborough County water with only a handful south of the City of Tampa. I drive routinely 65 miles to launch outside of the county, but largely due to where I love to fish.


----------



## mavdog32

Dang, that is unfortunate to hear. I did get a chance to look at riverview and was ultimately trying to decide if living on the water was worth the cost.


----------



## mavdog32

I liked Apollo but yeah the drive had me concerned. I routinely drive about 40 minutes each way now, do you think it would be longer than that to get to Macdill at 5AM?


----------



## bone1fish

Try Port Tampa its next to MacDill and their is multiple ramps near by. Your problem may be where to store your boat though. Town n Country is close to the base and you can have your boat in your yard. The areas next to the water are nice but inland can get iffy. Traffic sucks everywhere and if you don't live near a ramp then your fishing times are determine more by traffic times and not the tides! However, the bay is pretty healthy and fishing is good.


----------



## makin moves

Head north! Looks like you work early enough to beat most traffic. House price gies down further north and property size increases for same price.


----------



## mavdog32

Yeah that's another issue. I have a vehicle problem, in that I own too many. I have 4 cars and 2 boats. Hopefully I can offload the old boat before I move. One of the hardest things I have ran into so far is finding anything with space for all my crap but still close to water. I actually found a couple houses in the north Brandon area just south of I4, but now yall have me nervous to keep looking there!

@makin moves , are you talking near the Wesley Chapel area or further North?


----------



## makin moves

mavdog32 said:


> Yeah that's another issue. I have a vehicle problem, in that I own too many. I have 4 cars and 2 boats. Hopefully I can offload the old boat before I move. One of the hardest things I have ran into so far is finding anything with space for all my crap but still close to water. I actually found a couple houses in the north Brandon area just south of I4, but now yall have me nervous to keep looking there!
> 
> @makin moves , are you talking near the Wesley Chapel area or further North?


Yes Wesley Chapel area any where close to 75 and you should be in business. If you need a agent to work with you thats what my brother does. Sells 10-12 houses a month and has serious knowledge of the Tampa Bay market. Alot of little neighborhoods that could fit you needs. If you need his info let me know. Good luck brother. On a side note my buddy bought a house on the edge of plant city for a great price, close to i4 and mins from Brandon. So many options.


----------



## Marker10

By 0500 no issues usually unless a bad crash stops you. If coming from South Shore, use the Crosstown, and it would dump you off at Gandy and likely save you about 20-25 minutes. Using other routes is going to cost you a heap of wasted time. Avoid I-4 as much as you can. I recently heard FDOT is also constructing a new I-4/I-275 interchange so it will be a mess no matter which road is used.


----------



## crboggs

Odessa, Lutz, Oldsmar? Areas around the upper bay might work.

Safety Harbor, Palm Harbor, Largo?


----------



## Bob

crboggs said:


> Odessa, Lutz, Oldsmar? Areas around the upper bay might work.
> 
> Safety Harbor, Palm Harbor, Largo?


Sorry, all full here!


----------



## crboggs

Bob said:


> Sorry, all full here!


True...but north of here is about the only "rural" area left "near" the upper bay.


----------



## K3anderson

Jacksonville sounds like your best option. Very few fish in the bay and certainly upper bay. Most people from NY too.


----------



## mavdog32

Bob said:


> Sorry, all full here!





K3anderson said:


> Jacksonville sounds like your best option. Very few fish in the bay and certainly upper bay. Most people from NY too.


Noted, starting house searches in those areas now!


----------



## anytide

if your working on the AFB stay in south tampa . south of gandy.
no traffic / ramps.
everything youll need is there.

everthing is booming right now traffic is a nightmare everywhere before the wrecks start.!!!


----------



## devrep

sounds like a fun place to live...


----------



## anytide

devrep said:


> sounds like a fun place to live...


yes 
crystal river / homosassa area is turning bad fast... gotta keep going farther and farther away..


----------



## krash

Just make sure no matter where you go you don;t have to cross the HF bridge any time of day or night to get where you have to go....

My son lives in S. Tampa, just off S. WestShore, 20 minutes to Gandy Ramp, 25 minutes to a ramp off 275 across the HF past St. Pete area forget the name, but its an easy shot straight out to the Gulf and easy run to Skyway bridge for bait or Kingfish. but where he lives there is nothing affordable but lots for sale.

Sister lives in an area off the Hillsbourough River, near MLK bridge, sort of nice area, old houses there are in your price range, but its a haul to a ramp from there.
She has a dock on the river with 2 lifts, its a slow 20 minute ride to the bay from there, another 20 minutes on plane run to any good inshore fishing grounds from there.


----------



## devrep

anytide said:


> yes
> crystal river / homosassa area is turning bad fast... gotta keep going farther and farther away..


yeah traffic is a real problem in crystal river


----------



## anytide

the base has a ramp....
youll be fine


----------



## anytide

devrep said:


> yeah traffic is a real problem in crystal river


its getting thick, the extension on the VET should help some.


----------



## krash

Tarpon Nole said:


> ...
> 
> Btw, there’s great fishing in the river during the winter for snook and tarpon. Also great tarpon fishing during summer around Harbour Island and the Port
> 
> Also some really epic winter sight red fishing a 10 minute boat ride from downtown


Yes the nephews always get Snook and Tarpon right off her dock, especially at night the neighbor has some dock lights. On the lift they have a 21 Contender that is almost perfect for the bay.


----------



## Mike C

Tarpon Nole said:


> Also some really epic winter sight red fishing a 10 minute boat ride from downtown



I think I know that place. 
It's right here >÷< isn't it? 
 

As was pointed out above, drive the areas you're considering during peak times. 
Also, remember that school is out (snowbirds are gone too) and traffic is much lower right now. It will get worse. 

I live in Fishawk and we have some traffic issues but nothing like that crap around Bruce B Downs.

Apollo Beach is building up, but it's 40 minutes to the front gate using the Crosstown.
Anything that involves driving on I-4 or through Malfunction Junction (I-4 to I-275) is a nightmare. 
South Tampa is in a higher category hurricane zone and plenty of it is listed as flood zone also. = $$$ extra insurance.
Prices are higher in that area also. Be wary of older homes that have been updated. Lots of known plumbing issues due to settling and old oak trees. 

Go on to the Tampa and Hillsborough County Sheriff's web sites and look at crime statistics and their blotters.
Patterns emerge. 
You will pay less for more outside of the city limits but your commute will be longer. 
If you have kids in school, research where you might want them to go. That should be on your radar also. 

Lots of good info has been posted but you really should spend some time driving around before you commit.


----------



## Mike C

One other thing. 
Areas that have higher rated schools generally have less crime.


----------



## Mike C

mavdog32 said:


> I liked Apollo but yeah the drive had me concerned. I routinely drive about 40 minutes each way now, do you think it would be longer than that to get to Macdill at 5AM?


Here's a 9:44 am snap of my buddy's place in Apollo Beach to Macdill. 










Not too shabby for this time of day. 
0500? Should be a bit faster.


----------



## Tom Ilg

Mavdog,

Ironically, I am a Realtor in the area and I'd be happy to point you in a particular direction. Depending on where you want to be, you can certainly get into a community that offers a private dock and boat ramps for under $400...with room to park your vehicles, and depending on the area you can get waterfront (river) or home on a canal for under your budget.

I also sent you a PM with contact info.


----------



## krash

Just make sure you are within driving distance to "Big Rays" for good Grouper Cheeks...


----------



## mavdog32

Man, I cant believe the outreach here. All I can say is thank you! I owe some of you a response and I'm gonna do that later today. Again.....thank you all


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I lived on south west shore, about two blocks south of interbay and it was a great location. I was able to drop in at handy ramp within 10-15 min, American legion in less than 5. Close to everything and the traffic wasn’t too bad. I actually kind of miss it down there.


----------



## Megalops

Do you have children in school? That will determine everything.


----------



## mavdog32

mtoddsolomon said:


> I lived on south west shore, about two blocks south of interbay and it was a great location. I was able to drop in at handy ramp within 10-15 min, American legion in less than 5. Close to everything and the traffic wasn’t too bad. I actually kind of miss it down there.


I have looked around there, but to get a 2 or 3 car garage it was looking like 500k +



Megalops said:


> Do you have children in school? That will determine everything.


I do/will not have any but I generally like to live near good schools for resale value, and because my wife is a teacher.


----------



## Megalops

mavdog32 said:


> I have looked around there, but to get a 2 or 3 car garage it was looking like 500k +
> 
> 
> 
> I do/will not have any but I generally like to live near good schools for resale value, and because my wife is a teacher.


Then you will want to revisit Brandon/Fishhawk area. Yes traffic sucks but if you’re in at 0500 you will miss the early crunch. You will not find anything in South Tampa under $400k. You might find a fixer upper in Apollo Beach on the water under $400k but the schools are absolutely atrocious. I’d stay completely away from Riverview, too close to Progress Village. We are on the 3 year plan, once my youngest graduates high school we’re moving to something waterfront-y. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mike C

Megalops said:


> Then you will want to revisit Brandon/Fishhawk area. Yes traffic sucks but if you’re in at 0500 you will miss the early crunch. You will not find anything in South Tampa under $400k. You might find a fixer upper in Apollo Beach on the water under $400k but the schools are absolutely atrocious. I’d stay completely away from Riverview, too close to Progress Village. We are on the 3 year plan, once my youngest graduates high school we’re moving to something waterfront-y. Good luck in your search.



Progress Village.

It's been there a long time and just keeps getting worse. 

I call it Lack of Progress Village.

Megalops is correct on the traffic from/to Fishawk. 
0500 departure to the base is a pretty quick trip. 
Lots of hunting, shooting and fishing people around here. 

If you shoot, JTAC Ranch will be a 20 minute drive for a 2000 yard range. 

It's about a 20 minute drive for me to launch out of Bullfrog Creek.
2 Wawas on the way there so you can buy non-ethanol and a sammich.


----------



## mavdog32

@Mike C Have you ever had any issues with your vehicle getting messed with at bullfrog? That is actually one of the things I checked out when I was down there....its seemed a little shady!


----------



## Mike C

Not at all. I've parked there all hours of the day and night. 
Lots of carnies in the area but the only run ins I've had with them have been helpful.

I did have a guy ask me for a bottle of water two weeks ago. He gave it to his dog instead of drinking it himself. I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## Mike C

If you don't want to be in an actual "neighborhood" there are a few houses for sale along Dorman and Browning roads. Large lots and fast access to Fishawk Blvd or Boyette rd.

18986-18024 Dorman Rd
18986-18024 Dorman Rd, Lithia, FL 33547
https://maps.app.goo.gl/E45UfMsKGBKeSFqn8


----------



## DuckNut

Mike C said:


> Here's a 9:44 am snap of my buddy's place in Apollo Beach to Macdill.
> 
> View attachment 79558
> 
> 
> Not too shabby for this time of day.
> 0500? Should be a bit faster.


LOL...you forget the time shown is under perfect conditions which don't exist.

If his work time would change to say 8am it will take 45 minutes just to reach the on ramp.


----------



## DuckNut

Space sounds like the issue.

Odessa - has the space but 400 might be light
Lithia - has space, probably can be had for 400
Riverview - not me
Gibsonton - not me
South Tampa - way over budget for postage stamp
Wesley Chapel - way too inconvenient to McDill
Land O'Lakes - a possibility
Keystone - very doable easy to the Vets expwy
Brandon - very doable and easy access to freeway
Westchase - very doable but access is issue
New Tampa - doable and access to 75
Town N Country - waterfront may be possible

Basically any subdivision you are going to be on limited space. Find the pockets which are HOA free and you stand a chance.

I did not see if you need schools. Some of these might change if you do.


----------



## mavdog32

So I found this neighborhood in Riverview called shadow run, looks pretty good but you all have me worried about Riverview. Any body have any insight?


----------



## Mike C

That's actually a nice subdivision. Older, established and close enough to a new Publix that is almost completed. 
8 or so minutes to I-75. Probably less at 0500 hrs.

Lots of new homes going in along Boyette Rd, just to the east and southeast of there. 

Rhodine rd has a couple of new mega subdivisions going in to the southwest. They can all be seen through Google maps.


----------



## Mike C

BTW, that subdivision is about 30 minutes to Cockroach Bay ramp. 
Ten to tewlve minutes to Bullfrog Creek.


----------



## Mike C

DuckNut said:


> LOL...you forget the time shown is under perfect conditions which don't exist.
> 
> If his work time would change to say 8am it will take 45 minutes just to reach the on ramp.


8am commute to anywhere is awful. 
I have made a few morning and afternoon drives during peak times and all I can say is I'm glad I'm retired.


----------



## Jason M

Look in the Temple Terrace area also. You are in the city but close to the major roads. I keep my boat in the garage and we have only two cars but you will be able to get a nice place. If you look at a map look in the neighborhoods around the golf course.

I trailer my boat to Bayport or Anna Maria pretty regularly during tarpon season and to get to MacDill at 5:00 you are going to be fine. I am not sure what time you will be coming home but if it is before 4:30 you will be fine most days.


----------



## mavdog32

It's an 8 to 3 kinda schedule when I am actually there. I just go in early to work out and hopefully avoid traffic. I'll give temple terrace a look, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jason M

mavdog32 said:


> It's an 8 to 3 kinda schedule when I am actually there. I just go in early to work out and hopefully avoid traffic. I'll give temple terrace a look, thanks for the heads up!


If you have any questions let me know


----------



## fjmaverick

What are the laws on stocking one of those community lakes?


----------



## Mike C

Same as the SSS laws.
What they don't know, won't hurt them.


----------



## Tom Ilg

If the community is older there is a good chance that there are already fish in the pond(s).


----------



## Clay Witt

Shadow Run's a beautiful neighborhood. Older houses and but tons of space, my company (Witt Fence Co) have done lots of projects in the area. 30 min to Cockroach bay boat Ramp and 15 min to Williams Park Boat Ramp


----------



## mavdog32

Funny this thread gets a post today! We put an offer in on a house today north of 4 if you take the exit with the big a$$ dinosaur.


----------



## mavdog32

I do still like shadow run, but if I don't get off work right at 3, getting anywhere south of the alafia is a miserable affair


----------



## mtoddsolomon

mavdog32 said:


> Funny this thread gets a post today! We put an offer in on a house today north of 4 if you take the exit with the big a$$ dinosaur.


LOL my head went immediately to exactly where you're talking about. That park is like Disney on a budget! Hope you enjoy your new place.


----------

